# Tea Bag method for Hot Spots



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Posting for someone who asked. This was posted by Erica, MurphyTeller. I hope it works for your dog.



MurphyTeller said:


> Yeah - It's been called the teabag method - but...not going there. This method in my experience minimizes or prevents hairloss due to hot spots - the earlier that you catch it the better.
> 
> Boil some water - and brew some tea - cheap plain lipton (or the like) nothing fancy. Remove teabags from the water and wait for them to cool enough to use as a a warm compress. Part the hair around the spot and apply compress - at least 10 minutes or until the teabags are cold. Then I draw a syringe of hydrogen peroxide and flush the area again....Do this 2-3 times a day. In my experience the spot is gone and the skin is healing in 24-36 hours. Though I do carry anti-biotics just in case it changes while we're on the road.
> 
> ...


Don't forget, if it's a bad hot spot, always see your Vet. I know Erica mentioned the same thing in different words.


----------



## HDS Retrievers (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks ever sooo much, it not a large hot spot and I've always used peroxide and gold bond powder...I'm freaking out with this one because of the show in 2 weeks...Tito has a flea alergy and I was at a show last week and I think that I must have brought one home...he will get his first treatment this afternoon...again, thanks so much..

Heather 
HDS Retrievers


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker just got his very first hot spot and he is 6 years old! It seemed like it was taking forever to heal. I brought him to the Vet and he had the normal treatment, including Cortisone. 

No pun intended, but when we are waiting for these things to heal, it's like waiting for water to boil! LOL


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Then I draw a syringe of hydrogen peroxide and flush the area again....
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Is this put directly on the spot (ouch) or through the tea bag?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Tea bags work great. They soothe, and dry the area.

You don't have to boil the teabags. Just run some hot water over them to "activate" the tea...and apply sopping wet, when cooled down.

Also...to keep the skin from getting problems after swimming in ponds, lakes, etc. Rinse the dog (after rinsing off the guck) with a mixture of 1/3 apple cider vinegar and 2/3's water in a gallon jug. Rub it in...towel dry. Do not rinse out.

Does a much better job for "all over" skin health than listerine.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

HDS Retrievers said:


> Thanks ever sooo much, it not a large hot spot and I've always used peroxide and gold bond powder...I'm freaking out with this one because of the show in 2 weeks...Tito has a flea alergy and I was at a show last week and I think that I must have brought one home...he will get his first treatment this afternoon...again, thanks so much..
> 
> Heather
> HDS Retrievers


I've twice now missed a spot on Teller in the "week before the show bath" - left in a little bit of soap, and it's totally my fault. I usually catch it while it's just irritated which is easy - flush with water and then the tea bag compresses. 

I don't like the gold bond method though I know lots of people who swear by it. I don't like gunk - and putting powder on ooze is messy - and I know that moderation is key with gold bond, but...well it's just not my preferred method.

Erica


----------

